# Sunset Lake Ranch - Dahlia kidded triplets pg6



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I did it to myself again this year ... back to back breedings!

April 3rd - Nigerian Dwarf - Lost Valley KW Veronica x Proctor Hill Farms BO TeKillYa (*S
pending)

April 4th - Nigerian Dwarf - Proctor Hill Farm SG Ferrari x Proctor Hill Farms BO TeKillYa (*S
pending)

April 5th - Registed Myotonic - CMR Finesse x Ahart Acres Booyah (blue eyes / chocolate possible)

April 6th - Nigerian Dwarf - Megan Mini's Hazel x Proctor Hill Farms BO TeKillYa (*S pending)




I will try to get pictures of the Nigis - I can't get anywhere near that myo doe!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Early April Kidding Wait Thread!*

woot woot!!! Farrari better have my doeling in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Early April Kidding Wait Thread!*

HeHe....it is easy to do.... I seem to do it all the time...actually my Does seem to all be programmed ...when they come in season...."together" :doh: ..and that makes for a really busy kidding season..... but at least we get it over with quickly.... :wink: :crazy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Early April Kidding Wait Thread!*

That is definately true Pam! I have a "group" at the end of April, another the end of May, and another in June - LOL

Tisie - yes I know - you want a Ferarri daughter - LOL This might be your only chance at a TeKi kid this year and close to you.... ;-)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Early April Kidding Wait Thread!*

Lost Valley KW Veronica has been moved to the kidding pen and is in early labor. Ligs are gone - udder has some growing to do - streaming, cervix is dropping. I am very worried about this girl and her kids as she is showing early signs of Ketosis - so I am really hoping everything goes alright - oh and she is as big as a WHALE - LOL


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

I hope everything turns out alright! My whale seems to be about to hit the early stages as well. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*



> That is definately true Pam! I have a "group" at the end of April, another the end of May, and another in June - LOL


 Well Happy Kidding to you... :hug: ray:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

hope everything turns out!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

This was about 8 hours or so ago -










I was watching her from my phone in bed all night - so now it is time to go out and see what we are up to out there!!! Will keep you posted!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

anything exciting going on?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

Nice. You have a barn cam as well? Looks like I started a trend


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

I have had one for a bit now - I just realized that I could take still pics last night ;-) Mine is an IP though so limited users that can watch - I looked into Marestare last year, but the cost for the IP was a little less and I liked the fact that I could limit who was "watching" me and who wasn't - LOL - Little creaped out that someone weird was watching me in my barn - HAHAHAHA. Cool thing with this one - there is an "app" for it - so I can take it on the go with me, move my camera around, check on all kinds of thing, and has sound and what not - really really like it! And I can't wait to bring it in the house when it is time for the Dogue de Bordeaux to whelp!!!

Roni - i checked on her and her udder is soooo big and tight compared to last night - it is looking beautiful - but does seem to have a little more to go. she was digging in her stall - whick is great and made her bed - so hopefully we can get er done - as I have NO choice but to go to work tomorrow morning - but hubs said he would stay home for me to watch her and help if needed since I can watch from work and give pointers.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

Interesting, what kind of cam is it? And what kind of phone do you have? Wish I could view my cam on my phone, but nope. 

Understand not liking to be watched, but marestare is very nice, so I don't worry. Yes, anyone can view, but i've never had an issue.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

It is a TrendNet TV-IP422W and I have the apple iPhone - but I heard that the droid you can get the app for the cam on also.

I am one that will throw on a robe, hair flying all over, hubby's oversized shoes, and run to the barn to do a check if need be - don't want that broadcasted anywhere - BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

:shocked: Entertainment!! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

Thankfully I did not have the camera live last year when my farrier showed up - I was looking HOT that day and totally forgot her was coming.... I had on hot pink with horses muck boots on, short shorts that said "puerto vallarta" across the butt, a white wife beater tank top on with NO bra - mind you I am COVERED in tattoos that are normally hidden with regular clothes - prancing around doing chores.... my farrier NEVER let me live that one down!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

Hysterical mental picture!! :ROFL:

Of course I used to go out in my jammies and wellies... until I got my carhartt coveralls.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

Have you ever got caught in your barn not dressed for the day? like in your shorty PJ's with no bra and someone shows up.......I just hide in the barn with the boys until they leave or hubby takes care of greeting them and whisking them out to his shop! It always seems to happen before 8am when you are not expecting guest!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

oh my gosh....that would be a site to see LOL.... 

I know what you mean ... by a mental picture... :ROFL:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

that is hilarious. Unfortunately, I do not have the luxury of not wearing a bra, however I have certainly been caught doing chores looking less than fabulous, lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica is in early labor!!*

Just so you all know - I am NOT normally like that - HAHAHAHA

Roni is doing NOTHING - she is KILLING ME!! I don't have a choice but to go to work tomorrow so dear hubs said he would watch her for me if need be. She is such a weird goat that it is hard to tell what she is really up to. But she has 11 hours or I am going to be one MEAN momma - LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica hard contractions ...*

Well - looks like we are getting closer - she is having hard contractions - so hopefully soon .... I am so excited to see these kids - PLEASE give me a chammy doeling!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica hard contractions ...*



> Just so you all know - I am NOT normally like that - HAHAHAHA


 HeHe....the jig is up Allison...LOL.... :wink: It's OK.... :laugh:



> PLEASE give me a chammy doeling


 ray: :kidred:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica hard contractions ...*



kelebek said:


> PLEASE give me a chammy doeling!!!


 ray:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica hard contractions ...*

ooh, exciting. I have to live vicariously through you since my doe decided that she's never having her babies, lol.

Crossing my fingers for a doeling for you!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica hard contractions ...*

Well we have good news and bad news....

Veronica blessed us with triplet doelings - all 3 different, but only 2 of the three survived. :-(

B5 - dark chammy doeling with minimal white (just what I ordered)

B6 - Light broken chammy (looks just like her sire TeKillYa)

B7 - deceased - Broken light buckskin - BEAUTIFUL!

I will get pics up tonight - had to get to work


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

YAYYYYYYYY! Congrats Momma


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

I forgot that I had this pic on my phone -


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

sorry you lost the one 

Congrats on the doelings - thats awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

aww.they are adorable.... :thumb: 

I am so sorry for the loss...  :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

Thank you - I feel like it was my fault that I lost the last one - but it got to the point of the baby or momma and I did what needed to be done, and unfortunately I lost the baby - but I am very excited to have the two girls!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

Congrats on the doelings!!!

I'm so sorry you lost one. Sending hugs :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

Congratulations!! They look like they are of a good size...and adorable in their sweaters 

Sorry the 3rd didn't make it, I'm sure you did what you could :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kidded... pg 2*

Here are some fluffy pics of the girls - hard to get by myself but how cute is that!!! LOL!

The darker one was "back" from the camera - so it makes them look crazy different in size!










B5 - doeling




























B6 - doeling


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

Congrats on the girls


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

Darling! Don't blame yourself for the last. I just lost a runt from newborn quads last night and felt bad about it...but newborns are SO delicate and I think there are more instances of them being underdeveloped or defective from their nutrients and/or positioning in the womb than people realize that make it hard to get some of them to survive at all.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

Beautiful babies. I'm glad you got your girl  Sorry about the one you lost, but I'm sure you did all that you could!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

Please package up that red buckskin for me and send her my way! They both are darling! Congrats and sorry for your loss of the other one, but what a blessing...two beautiful baby GIRLS!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

OMG they are so beautiful!! These pictures will send me right back to my rant of wanting babies now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

Your very welcome..... :thumb:

Allison... don't blame yourself.... sometimes we have to choose and you did the right thing....I would of done the same....it was the smart thing to do..... :wink: :hug:

The kids are so beautiful.....they look nice and healthy....congrats...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Veronica kid fluff pics pg 3*

Thank you all - I am feeling better about my decision today!

yah - their coloring is so deceiving in the pictures - they are like a cross between buckskin and chammy - it is weird... Addie and I were talking about it and just going to have to wait and see what they "grow into" - but I am so stinking happy with both of them.....

One is spoken for, she is just making her decision on which one she would like, and the other is staying with me for the time being!

Next up - Ferrari! She is on day 144 today!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari up next ....*

went out to check Ferrari and the other girls due this weekish - and Ferarri went from full ligs 24 hours ago to 3/4 gone and udder grew a bit. It still has more to grow and what not - but since it is raining and nasty - I went ahead and moved her into a kidding stall and kicked out Wicked and her 2 kiddos.....

I don't think it will happen yet - but with it as wet and rainy out - I want to be safe. She is 145 tomorrow, Finesse on 144, and Hazel on 143!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari up next ....*

from what I understand they actually can express both patterns.

Hope the next few give you some uneventful kiddings


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari up next ....*

that is so true Stacey, and that is what it looks like - it is really neat! I had never "seen" it before!

Well Ferrari tricked me and snuck out twins this morning! Doeling / buckling set and they are adorable! I am resizing pics now!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics coming*

B8 - White overlay buckskin buckling
B9 - Buckskin doeling (sale pending)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

Adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

Thank you Pam


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

cant help but love those mothers who can do it on their own


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

Oh yah - for sure ... and she was one I was worried about. She is a FF and I really had NO clue that she would sneak them out.

It was funny - just have to tell you all. So we have been storming here bad - lots of rain for the last couple weeks, so that is why I brought Ferrari in early to the barn and into a kidding stall. Udder not full, not posty at all, ligs were still a bit there. So I came in the house and was like ahhhh it probably won't be till tomorrow night or so. Well I woke up this morning - cam was offline (means go to the barn and reset) so I got ready for work first. While I was getting ready, hubs went to take the dogs out to the goat pen to go potty and he feeds the ducks, pig, and goats donut holes from the bread store.

He comes back in - doesn't say a word. I get ready, grab all my stuff to milk and head to the barn. I am putsing around, look over - BABIES from Ferrari - I was like nut uh!!! So I checked - boy/girl twins and come in the house. I look at hubs - 
me - "can you please grab my camera" 
hubs - "why"
me - "um for the NEW babies in with Ferrari that you didn't tell me about!!!!"
hubs - "oh those are new, I thought they were supposed to be there. BTW - Ferrari likes donut holes"

BAAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

:laugh: He was likely very amused at your reaction too!

Very pretty kids! So glad that all went well too :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

Now I like those kind of kiddings! What a good doe! The babies are darling...congrats! :thumb:


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

Soo cute!!!! I love the one with the white on her face :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

LOL very cute! So glad all went well, Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - twins - pics pg 3*

Thank you! 2 more than we get a break for a few weeks. I am guessing they are not going to kid till this weekend sometime. I was able to catch the myo last night. She almost felt empty - but has an udder under all that hair and I swore I felt something way up under her ribs..... But who knows. She is the only one I do not have a preg test on. Hazel is my last one due in this string and she is not going to be to fun to milkstand train :-(


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

Hazel is next and in the kidding stall. Last night her ligs were pretty low, so I put her in the stall about 9 pm. By 5 am they are completely gone and she is contracting. So I took this time to clean up my barn a bit and get ready for my client today (16 disbuddings at 10 am - all 1-2 weeks old)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

OMG! Those kids are just way too adorable! Congrats!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

Beautiful! I want May to get here already so I can clip my bucks, show them and make a decision on if I need new buck kid or not.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

Well - Ferrari kidded today at about 3:30 pm with wether/doeling set. The doeling even comes with a moonspot on the side of her face!!! I also took some pics of some of the other kids - I will post here in a second


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

I think you mean Hazel kidded?  Congrats! Can't wait for kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

Ok - here are some pics!

Buckling (wether) - B10



















Doeling - B11 - moonspot


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

Yah - Hazel - can you tell I have been up WAYYYYY to long. I was up at 5 am in the barn - then disbudded 18 kids today, kidded out Hazel (poor girl tore bad) and then showed my myotonics and took 3 reservations. Then pictures, dinner, upload, and night feeding - I am POOPED!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

SLR TKY Porche - sold










SLR TKY Mazerati



















SLR TKY Verona - sold










SLR TKY Versace - retained










SLR D Spring Rayne - retained for now


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Ferrari kidded - Hazel is next!*

Wow, all beautiful. Look at Mazerati. What a hunk!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - 1 myo left then done till end of Apr*

I am pretty sure I will be selling him as a Buck Prospect. I milked his dam for the first time this morning and was VERY impressed with the milk, quantity, and udder without even pulling the kids for a fill..... so real excited to fill her next week and get a good look - but it is very promising he will keep the jewels!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - 1 myo left then done till end of Apr*

Who is his momma? HES SO NICE LOOKING!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - 1 myo left then done till end of Apr*

Mazerati is Proctor Hill Farm SG Ferrari x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa (*s pending)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - 1 myo left then done till end of Apr*

Gee....thanks....that sure helps...LOL

Hes gonna sell fast! Hes so gorgous!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - 1 myo left then done till end of Apr*

Looks like Maserati is sold!!! YAH!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - 1 myo left then done till end of Apr*

Congrats on the sale...... :greengrin:

they are all beautiful......... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

Well - Finesse did exactly what I thought she would and snuck out twins - buckling / doeling set on Sunday evening. We finally got her wrangled in to the kidding stall with the kids and she is still unsure about the "special" treatment. Both are sold!!

pics soon


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

Youu have the most beautiful babies! I am jealous!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

Thank you Itchymom!

Here are some new pics!!!

Hazel's kiddos - unnamed - born on Saturday

Meg's Minis Hazel x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S

Buckling (sold as wether)










Doeling



















CMR Finesse x Ahart Acres Booyah (myotonic)

Buckling - sold




























Doeling (Moonspotted) - Sold


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

Busy last few days you've had!!! All of those kids are beautiful...but I tell ya, Mazeratti is the one that really stands out!! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

You know I will be repeating that breeding once moved to get me one of them!!! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

Can't blame you at all for that! Hopefully you do get another buck out of the pairing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

To cute!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

17 days till we start back up!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Done till the end of month!!*

Well - here we go AGAIN!!! LOL!

We are going to try to end April with a BANG! We have 2 does that are on day 145 on the 24th (Sunday) One Myotonic and one Nigerian!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

Can't wait! What myo is due next?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

Dahlia - she is my BE polled Black and White and bred to Blaze - my BE Polled BLUE buck!!! I am soooo excited for these kids!

Last year she was bred to a white and black Blue eyed Horned buck with a mullet - and gave me triplet white with black doelings - 2 polled, 1 horned (one of each is owned by Hush Hill Fainters)


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

Cools so you may get some dark blues from that breeding! I love the Blues!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

I am so hoping for some blues this year.... may just have to keep one for me-self .... LOL!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

Blues are soo pretty. Hope you get some! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

oh my gosh - the girls are gearing up!!!! I am so excited to see these kiddos!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Day 142 for 2 girls!!!*

Dahlia has decided to loose her ligs over night - but still looks like she needs to fill to me .... I could feel at least one baby moving around in her that was NOT happy about being "cooped up" - LOL!

So now Dahlia is in a kidding pen and keeping an eye on her


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Dahlia is moved to kidding pen!! 4/2*

Dahlia is posty, loosing her plug, but not getting down to business quite yet. I was looking at pics from the morning of the day she kidded last year - she is definately bigger this year from what I can see - and last year she had trips (one was an itty bit) - so here is hoping to 3 full size kiddos. I am watching her from the cam in the house while making lotions - but she is very irritated and not happy - so contractions are there. She didn't scarf her grain either - which last night she got out and was all about the grain! LOL!

Will keep ya posted.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Early labor for Dahlia*

exciting!!! good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Early labor for Dahlia*

I have never seen one animal with so much plug - LOL! I am thinking i am going to be getting some sleep tonight, as she is in NO hurry to get these babies out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dahlia kidded this morning about 1:45 am with triplet bucklings. Most would be like darn - but I am actually excited :leap: I have an order for 5 wethers this year!

This year we bred a polled to polled, both blue eyes - one black with minimal white and one blue - and we got:

1 white with Black - BROWN Eyed???
1 Black - Blue Eyed
1 White with Black - Blue Eyed

They are doing well, I am tired - so I will look in the morning about "polled" and get pics.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------

